# Ultra race tires??



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone else who bought a bike check to see if the "folding" tires were actually wire bead?

I'm a little disappointed, but the replacement tires are on now.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the conti ultra race are available in both wire & folding... and bike companies usually have a disclaimer that can substitute things as needed, specs are accurate at date of publication, etc/.


----------



## brueg (Nov 9, 2011)

*Wire bead*

My 2011 Motobecane Immortal Inferno came with Continental UltraRace. Wire bead. 290 Grams on my scale.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

brueg said:


> My 2011 Motobecane Immortal Inferno came with Continental *UltraRace. Wire bead. 290 Grams* on my scale.


Mine too...Big difference between the folding and wire. I wouldn't have changed it if not for a premature failure due to some glass.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

While I certainly would want to get what's advertised (disclaimers? We don't want no stinkin' disclaimers...), let's put this into perspective.

70 grams per tire difference between wire and folding (per Continental), multiplied by two tires, adds 0.31 pounds (units for patriotic Americans) to the bike's weight. Since that weight is all at the circumference of the wheels, it has the same effect, with regard to accelerating, as twice as much non-rotating mass - that is, like another 0.62 lbs attached to the frame. For hill-climbing, it's pretty much just the actual (0.31 lbs) weight that matters.

Not a huge effect. But I agree, if I'm told I'm getting the more premium product, then that's what I want.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

my bike stated that it came with ultrarace and it did not say folding in the description. what bike did you get that had folding in the description?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

le champion

Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF


----------



## dan8598 (Nov 3, 2011)

My Moto came with Ultra Race wire bead and I was happy with them.
Wore out in a season and a half. Trying 4000's now.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

tednugent said:


> le champion
> 
> Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF


you have a legit complaint. They obviously went out of their way to state that they were the folding version and they aren't. probably too small of potatoes to be bothered making a big deal out of it tho.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Bikesdirect.com | Frequently asked bicycle questions



> Q: I found an error on the site (Price/spec/etc)
> A: If an error is noticed prior to placing an order, we appreciate the information and will make the correction. This site is maintained and created by humans and we sometimes err. We may even send you a surprise gift if you were the first to notice the error or if the error was especially funny.
> 
> In the bicycle industry, suppliers and factories sometimes change specs without notice and state that they are "subject to change without notice". This is because bicycles are made from hundreds of parts which come from dozens of vendors. Parts are sometimes updated to the most current production generation/iteration one gets better or more current parts or a comparable part. For example, 12-25 instead of 11-25T cassette or 52T chainring instead of 53T ring.
> ...


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

the tires themselves are fine but there is definately a difference between folding and wirebead tires. in this case it's a 70gram difference which is significant. If you are buying a bike that is "race ready" which the bike in question is, it's definately an issue. Again, not the biggest issue in the world but an issue. For me personally on my "race bikes" that take clinchers I always run a very light 23 or 25mm tire in the 200gram range. if i got those tires I know for a fact I would find myself changing them out for new ones which would end up costing me anoter $70-$140 dollars depending on the type of tire.


----------



## brueg (Nov 9, 2011)

The ad for my bike does not say one way or the other and
the tires work just fine on my wife's bike


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

motobecane69 said:


> my bike stated that it came with ultrarace and it did not say folding in the description. what bike did you get that had folding in the description?


This one. Too, it now says UltraSport tires, not UltraRace.

Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion CF

In the grand scheme of things, I was going to change them anyway.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Before someone chimes in about the whole you get what you pay for with Bikes Direct...


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/does-bontrager-trek-suck-255878.html

Trek isn't immune to this either. Imagine getting a Madone and getting cheap tires from the factory instead of good ones. This is more than just folding vs wire bead


----------

